
JSON: What It Is, How It Works, and How to Use It - jmonegro
http://ennuidesign.com/blog/JSON:+What+It+Is,+How+It+Works,+and+How+to+Use+It/
======
Shakescode
Hmmm: 28 up-mods at this point, but no comments. I'm novice at JS, and
wondering if the author (Lengstorf)'s take on JSON usage agrees with the more
experienced developers here.

In particular: any expansion on his minimal discussion about security issues?
Thanks in advance.

~~~
jmonegro
I could explain, or I could direct you to this link
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/559600/is-getting-json-
da...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/559600/is-getting-json-data-with-
jquery-safe)

~~~
Shakescode
Thanks. The link is a good answer. I'm gathering, then that the concern is
just that the need for sanitizing the input code was not dealt with in the OP?

------
geuis
It's not horrible but it is way too shallow. This is the site where I got my
head around json. <http://www.JSON.org/js.html>

Also, though I'm a huge fan of jquery, this guy's writeup is too specific to
that library. In this instance, the nice convenience methods in jquery
obfuscate some stuff that you need to know, like how jsonp actually works.

Really read through the site I linked so as to get a good foundation, then
this type of low-depth article will be more(or less) useful.

